# Wall Mounted Vent Hood for Kitchen



## 00naomi00 (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a great experience with a particular brand of vent hood?  I have a gas range and I do a lot of cooking.  It will be venting outside.  I don't know much about vent hoods since I've never had to purchase one before.  Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

Your not going with a microwave?
Did you say you had ordered cupboard what was allowed for as far as measurements?


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Your not going with a microwave?
> Did you say you had ordered cupboard what was allowed for as far as measurements?



No, the microwave isnt powerful enough to remove the smells and I would prefer to have a hood. 

I believe the measurement is 30


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> No, the microwave isnt powerful enough to remove the smells and I would prefer to have a hood.
> 
> I believe the measurement is 30



Will you have a cupboard above.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Will you have a cupboard above.



No cupboard above. The hood chimney will go to ceiling.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> No cupboard above. The hood chimney will go to ceiling.



So for those I have no experience with, hopefully someone here knows about these things.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> So for those I have no experience with, hopefully someone here knows about these things.



Thank you Neal!


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

Broan and Nutone are two brands you will find in the big box stores. They are essentially the same company. Nutone has been around for decades and their stuff generally works Okay. I can't speak for any higher end products, but if you venture into that territory, be prepared to pay.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 29, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Broan and Nutone are two brands you will find in the big box stores. They are essentially the same company. Nutone has been around for decades and their stuff generally works Okay. I can't speak for any higher end products, but if you venture into that territory, be prepared to pay.



I went with the Broan Elite 30" Stainless Wall Mount Hood.  I will let you know how it works out.  Thank you for the suggestion.   :thbup:


----------

